# Suggestions on paint removal equipment



## moorepainting (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi there

Was looking for advice for stripping lead paint from 450 round columns. Needs to be taken down to bare steel. I was told that when it was done before there was a machine that wrapped around the poles and stripped it down.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks and Take Care


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

moorepainting said:


> Hi there
> 
> Was looking for advice for stripping lead paint from 450 round columns. Needs to be taken down to bare steel. I was told that when it was done before there was a machine that wrapped around the poles and stripped it down.
> 
> ...


Blast it with acorns, or dry ice. Polly off the areas, and ground (use the orange tarp stuff on a roll), duct tape the Polly to the tarp, then when finished fold it into itself

Sent from my SGH-T989D using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Red dog (Jul 20, 2014)

If it was stripped with a machine how does it still have lead paint on it?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

moorepainting said:


> Hi there
> 
> Was looking for advice for stripping lead paint from 450 round columns. Needs to be taken down to bare steel. I was told that when it was done before there was a machine that wrapped around the poles and stripped it down.
> 
> ...


Sounds like it's going to be expensive. Chemical stripping may work, blasting with walnut shells or talcum powder will work. Power sanding as a last option. With lead paint you will still need to follow your local RRP rules.

This brings up another point. Blasting around here with lead paint removal is not allowed. Check into the rule before you even attempt it.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

You should post this question eight more times.. there are still plenty of subforums which you haven't done yet. :jester:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Unless its a school parking lot or apartment wouldn't they fall under commercial?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Bender said:


> Unless its a school parking lot or apartment wouldn't they fall under commercial?


Something on a grinder probably I would start with. A wire wheel attachment maybe. Show up with a few things. Go from there, depends on how tight the paint is on would depend on what I'd wind up finding works best. Real loose stuff a peice of 40 grit sandpaper knocks it right off.

Moral of the story being. Whether it was lead or not wouldn't concern me either way. I'd wear a dusk mask and try and catch as much chips as was easey enuff anyway. And that'd be about it.


----------

